
Which is the best hosting platform? - devanshchauras
Which is the best hosting platform for hosting a sample survey question website?
Thanks,
Devansh Chaurasiya
======
karmakaze
Your question is both two ill-defined and specific. 'Best' doesn't mean
anything without specifying criteria. And 'sample survey question' doesn't
convey any requirements I can guess, so it just reads: what's the best
platform for hosting a website?

